# Storm season



## maxHR (Nov 24, 2013)

Storm season in queensland, good time to get out and get struck by hail and lightning..lol


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is Brisbane's second storm of the afternoon disappearing over Moreton Bay ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 24, 2013)

Noice wuns Max.  Is there stock on those paddocks or are they just browned off?


Only 2 DB, we had 5 the other day, it was a damned procession!


----------



## maxHR (Nov 24, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Noice wuns Max.  Is there stock on those paddocks or are they just browned off?
> 
> 
> Only 2 DB, we had 5 the other day, it was a damned procession!



    Browned off by drought and stock (cattle). Just had first rain for 5 months so its just getting a tinge of green.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 24, 2013)

Things (@#$! weeds!) are starting to green up here again too. Dammit.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 24, 2013)

_Great shots Max, the 2nd one i would love hanging in a frame on my wall._


----------



## drifter (Nov 25, 2013)

Max, do you have tornados as we do here in North America?  I had an uncle who was struck by lightning. He was the only one killed but four others went to the hospital.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll butt in as usual, yes but they're not as big, frequent or damaging as in other parts. Many of ours are waterspouts coming ashore, some are short lived from storms and the ones in the desert that we call 'Willy willies' for some obscure reason seem to spring from nothing at all but are seldom seen or cause any damage.  I've seen some little ones, 'dust devils' but everyone gets them and they don't count as 'tornadoes' by any stretch. 

One waterspout came in just a few K up the coast and took the roof off the only Chinese restaurant for miles so that was a bummer. 
It went through at night but the track it left could be seen leading from the beach, through the dunes and scrub through the club restaurant and took the verandahs of a couple of  houses across the street then vanished.  Unlike those we see on the News it missed the caravan park by 200 metres.  What is it with tornadoes and caravan parks??

I lost the corner tiles off the roof of a rental house I owned on the Gold Coast years ago in what could have only been a small tornado.
The house next door lost half of his roof and the one behind most of theirs but it was a very narrow trail, and again seems to have  come in from the coast.


----------



## drifter (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you, Di. Our desert ones we call dust devils, seldom do any damage at all.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 25, 2013)

As a young teacher at Miles (Queensland) many years ago, I had a willy willy pass right through my composite Grade 6-7 classroom.  It filled the room with dust and anything loose in the room ended up someplace else.   Swallowing a fly while taking my first PE class was worse ....  

Not as big as this one:


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 25, 2013)

Nothing that exciting ever happened  to me at school DB.  



How weird is this one? a literal bolt from the blue.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 25, 2013)

This one taken from my side door last year looked like a tornado but didn't hear of any damage so mustn't have amounted to much. Just another N.Coast storm.


----------



## maxHR (Nov 26, 2013)

we have tornadoes in australia but nothing like tornado alley in the united states. A guy was struck by lightning on the sunshine last weekend, he was just standing on the lawn in the front yard...drinking beer..drunk. He's ok apparently, so lesson is get drunk before going out in a lightning storm. :lofl:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Nov 26, 2013)

maxHR said:


> we have tornadoes in australia but nothing like tornado alley in the united states. A guy was struck by lightning on the sunshine last weekend, he was just standing on the lawn in the front yard...drinking beer..drunk. He's ok apparently, so lesson is get drunk before going out in a lightning storm.
> :lofl:



 .... and when you go shooting, driving or operate machinery.  It's a given.


----------



## drifter (Dec 13, 2013)

That first picture back up there, Max, reminds of these Oklahoma hills where I live.


----------

